# I swear it just followed me home....



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

The good (the one on the right- for sale BTW), the bad (the one in the background), and the ugly (left- new one).


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Damn Bruce!


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Can't have just one!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

xspeedy said:


> Can't have just one!


Well yeah...one of them is for sale now. The one i bought yesterday was just too good of a deal to pass up on a running car. I bought the nonrunning one last year and I am rebuilding it. The plan is to use this new running car at autox and DEs until the other car is rebuilt (looking like late this year if all goes well). This new car will be for sale in about a year.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow, congratulations Bruce. Yeah, those nasty stalkers


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Quite a nice collection building there!! :thumbup: 

I love those cars. Dont sell any of them!


----------



## MarcZHP (Feb 11, 2005)

Bruce said:


> The good (the one on the right- for sale BTW), the bad (the one in the background), and the ugly (left- new one).


Trade for an 85 Dodge Omni GLH Turbo?


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Do you have a link for any info on the one that's for sale?

Alex


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

No trades...I had to call my wife before I agreed to buy it to ask her if she would divorce me (I really did)....amazing she agreed with as much as she hates BMW.

Here is a link to the info. It is set up as a track car. Could go back to a nice street car with addressing the HVAC. The head mods put the car into D Mod for CCA Club Racing :-( (change that and it might be able to go to IS or IP.

http://heersink.org/bruce/e30m3forsale/e30m3forsale.htm

If the car doesn't sell in 2 weeks I am taking the roll bar out.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

72 hours owned....1 break in....1 broken passenger window....theives 0 (I guess they were wanting the radio that wasn't there LOL).


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

yeah, seems to be a lot of that in this area 

sorry to hear that


----------

